# beefmaster pics 6



## wynedot55 (Jun 26, 2009)

cow i bought last year




this years heifer calf


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 26, 2009)

Okay, thewife can have the other's but, I want that heifer calf.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 26, 2009)

shes my miracle baby.her momma had a bull calf last year.an lost it when it was 2 or 3wks old.so we was watching her real close this year.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 26, 2009)

Sounds like Miracle would be a good name for her.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 26, 2009)

you know that just may be her reg name.


----------



## Thewife (Jun 26, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Okay, thewife can have the other's but, I want that heifer calf.


Yea right!
And just how are you gonna pass her off as a dairy cow?


Both of them really need to be in my herd!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 26, 2009)

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who said anything about passing her off as a dairy cow?


----------



## Thewife (Jun 27, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would your DH let you have a Beefmaster?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 27, 2009)

thewife said:
			
		

> Would your DH let you have a Beefmaster?


1. I have to get permission? That's news to me.

2. He had at onetime intended to start a beef herd and had some of the cows bred beef against my will. Then I had to milk them things--Herefords are terrible to milk.


----------



## MReit (Jun 27, 2009)

Oh my, that calf is gorgeous! Hmmmmm, if I had the $ I think I'd be getting a beefmaster..


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 27, 2009)

my bad she is 5wks old.born around may 21st.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Jun 27, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL on the permission part. 
My hubby wouldn't notice if/when I sneak other animals home. either that, he has given up and doesn't say anything!


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 27, 2009)

i need to buy some more cows.but itll be a year or so before i can.


----------



## Thewife (Jun 27, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I told my Hubby that YOU don't have to ask for permission!
Yea, didn't go over to well!

A Brahma loving friend had a small Jersey farm! It was cool to see all the little Jerseys in the barnyard, with a couple of Simbrahs sticking out like sore thumbs! She didn't milk them.


----------

